# Clear Stream Natural Campground



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all Outbackers!
Was wondering if any of you have camped here We are thinking of it for the 4th. yes they have sites available for us. They don't have a website, and the 2 reviews I've found are a couple of years old, and would like it to be a good weekend as we're camping with my sister and bil. 
Thanks
Ember


----------

